

Linus Benedict Torvalds:  Free minix-like kernel sources for 386-AT [1991] - chibea
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/msg/2194d253268b0a1b

======
jibiki
"Hurd will be out in a year (or two, or next month, who knows)"

:)

~~~
chibea
"The GNU Hurd is under active development. Because of that, there is no stable
version." -- <http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html>

~~~
gamache
Hurd didn't boot until 1994, and didn't really pick up until 1996.

<http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/history.html>

------
chibea
"[...] so for those hoping for an alternative to minix-386, please ignore me"

Sorry. Won't do you this favor...

------
moe
Wonder if he ever got through to Phil...

